# The Brillo Roving saga continues



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Hope I am not boring everyone......I spun my roving with a Patton lace yarn on my Navaho spindle. I am not sure if I am determined or have become obsessed but either way I am moving along with this. So....my yarn in now on the niddy noddy. I tried to make it as arty as I could putting nubs in it along the way. I will soak it tomorrow and post the final result.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty and very artsy. So do you know how many yards How big is you kniddy knoddy.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I really like the way it turned out. Will you thwack it when you wash it?


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Is it still scratchy? or did you just go ahead and spin it?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It is looking good so far.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Very pretty and very artsy. So do you know how many yards How big is you kniddy knoddy.


my kniddy knoddy seems to be under 4 yards around the loop so I measured and counted and have a guesstimate of just over 300 yards which is a nice amount. I am happy with it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Bfirebaugh said:


> I really like the way it turned out. Will you thwack it when you wash it?


I will thwack it when I wash it which will be this afternoon.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

shepherd said:


> Is it still scratchy? or did you just go ahead and spin it?


I went ahead and spun it on my Navajo spindle and plied it with a Patons lace yarn I already had and it has softened it a bit. I am hoping soaking it will soften it even more. I actually like the look now.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> It is looking good so far.


Thanks. I am liking the look all things considered. The roving looked, to me, not nice at all and was so rough. Hoping a good soak will soften it.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks good! Use a bit of hair conditioner rinse after washing, it may help soften it a bit, if still needed. I'd like to see your yarn knit up too!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have enjoyed this saga of the Brillo yarn. Please post the finished (washed and thwacked) skein and the finished project.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Reba1 said:


> I have enjoyed this saga of the Brillo yarn. Please post the finished (washed and thwacked) skein and the finished project.


Here it is washed and I hope properly thwacked......


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh you must learn how to weave. It is so pretty. You did good.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Oh you must learn how to weave. It is so pretty. You did good.


Thank you and it is actually soft. Huge difference from the way the roving felt.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Now that it is washed I really like it!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Very nice. It looks soft and cuddly. I like the colors.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Now that it is washed I really like it!


Thank you. It is a world of difference from what it was at the start. Now I need to decide what to knit with it.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Washing it really made it bloom. It's really pretty.

I had a pound of Spelsau fleece once. I washed it, carded it and spun it. It was a very soft light grey undercoat with a black outer coat, which was very wiry. I did complain on several occasions that the outer coat was rough.

While spinning, I did several demonstrations of spinning. I was surprised to find that after several demonstrations that people actually thought I was spinning steel wool! I don't know what gave them that idea.

The yarn looked really great, though, and I told a friend that I'd make something for her, and she asked for a hood and picked out the Spelsau yarn.

So, I knitted the hood and made it just a little bit big, and did a light felting job on it by spraying it with water from a spray bottle and throwing it in the dryer on medium for 5 minutes, taking it out and checking it and throwing it back in until it was the right size.

Well, the undercoat felted beautifully, and the outer coat fluffed out and looked like a mohair halo, and it was _beautiful,_ and so soft! It's one of the neatest things I ever made!


----------

